# What if my future employer refused to accept me even if I have a valid work permit in



## ishfaq11 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi all,
I went to Dubai about 5 months back ( May 2014) and I have been offered a job in Saudi Arabia. My future employer has gulf head office in Dubai but they were willing to appoint me in KSA office. In my case it took about 4 months to endorse my visa from KSA consulate. From last 2 months, I am not in touch with my employer as they were really surprised about the delaying of my case in the consulate. Now, I have my passport with valid visa on it. What if my future employer refused to accept me when I ll inform them ? Should I travel there and what should my course of action to defend my self as I remain loyal to my employer and they are going to betray me and my future ?


----------

